# Livescope worth the upgrade?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I’ve used the PS22 transducer (Panoptix) on the ice & kayak for around 3 years now, and I’m considering moving to the LVS32 transducer on the kayak. Because of power constraints and portability, I’m set on sticking with the PS22 for ice.

I vertical jig for crappie, and most users indicate that livescope is an upgrade for this application. I have a few concerns, and hope to get some information from people that have used both.

I’ve watched a ton of “real world” livescope videos. Fish, the bottom, and especially structure is more defined with the LVS32 transducer.
However, it seems like jigs are NOT as visible? With the PS22 in down view I typically have very little trouble getting a 1/32oz jig in the cone and seeing it down to 30-40 feet. I’m not sure if it is the size of the cone or something else, but it seems like people have a more difficult time seeing a jig with the LVS32?

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## GPtimes2 (May 14, 2006)

I don't go 30 or 40 feet deep, but can see them down to 25 (as deep as I go). You should be able to get/find your answer here:
Garmin Sonar/GPS (bbcboards.net) 
Hope this helps.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I haven't had any issues with seeing my lures. I can even see my micro swivel. Just adjust your transducer angle if needed. So far I'm happy with the livescope even tho I cringed at the price. Can't wait to try it trolling out on the big pond. Should really eliminate alot of time figuring out what colors and speed those eyes want on a particular day


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

I opted to buy a discounted Echomap 106SV vs spending $400 on having my Helix 10 repaired. The Echomap saved me $600 so I figure I'm way ahead compared to upgrading all my Birds to run the latest from HB, if/when they come out with it. With the LS on sale now, I may pull the trigger and get it before it goes back up. Looking to use Perspective mode for targeting Muskies in weeds and wood. Will be helpful trolling as well.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m trying to figure this out as well, I just bought the UDH 93sv.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

If you opt for the Garmin LS, you should look into mounting pole options. There are a couple that will run you $200-$300 depending on which you get. I watched a YouTube video this morning that shows how to make a PVC mount pole for far less. It can be mounted to boat rails and uses a Ram mount.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Here is my somewhat prejudiced outlook on Livescope. I absolutely adore the old school Panoptix. I run a PS 30 and PS 31 on my boat. A PS 22 was used for ice fishing. Someone offered me a deal I could not pass up on a LVS32 setup. Even at that I wished I had passed on it. Yes the LVS 32 gives greater detail but it constantly has to be adjusted and fiddled with. The older panoptix is a deploy and forget. All it does is find fish and does that very well. After about two months of screwing around with the Livescope. I put it up for sale for the same deal I couldn't pass up.

Like a dunce I also sold my PS 22 and went with a LVS-12 for ice fishing. As soon as I can find a PS 22 am going back to it and selling the LVS 12.

This is strictly my opinion. Which means nothing to anyone. Unless perhaps you fish exactly the same way I do. Which I haven't met anyone yet that does. All I know is I went from a system I was expert at. In that I found fish and caught them.
With the newer Livescope I was more of an electronic technician than a fisherman.


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

Thanks Papaperch. That’s exactly what I’m afraid of. I don’t want to take the fun out of fishing.


----------



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

allwayzfishin said:


> I haven't had any issues with seeing my lures. I can even see my micro swivel. Just adjust your transducer angle if needed. So far I'm happy with the livescope even tho I cringed at the price. Can't wait to try it trolling out on the big pond. Should really eliminate alot of time figuring out what colors and speed those eyes want on a particular day


The biggest advantage on Erie it will give you is ability to see walleye suspending high in the water column, especially in cold water. Set it to 100ft forward range and aim it ahead. If you see large marks 5-10ft down. This is where you want to fish with short leads. If you’re into walleye fishing, this capability alone makes LiveScope worth it. You never see these fish on standard sonar. You can also turn it around (pole mount) and see the running depth of a pair of running dipsy divers. You can watch as hundreds of walleye pass right under your lure. Range for this is 90-110 feet. You can get pretty deep with a mag dipsy and know without question how deep your lines are running. Is that worth $1500? If you’re into crappie or Lake Erie walleye you want LiveScope or the equivalents from Lowrance and Hbird. 

Here’s an example of what I’m talking about. There’s a suspended fish 12 down about 50 feet in front of the boat.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I’ve been fishing out of a boat since ‘87, Erie since 97. I’m pretty sure most days I’m doin as well as most. If I were fishing tournaments or had $1500 and needed to spend it and couldn’t think of something more important I might...
When Structure Scans came out I really wanted one. I do use it inland and in some situations it helps however, if I had not bought it I’d still be a happy fisherman catchin fish.


----------

